# Book of Revelations



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Folks, look around U...Its "the signs of the times.." and IU better believe this......look very close at whats happening around this World TODAY...be prepared all...just sayin'


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

sure makes ya think doesnt it


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

v-bottom, agreed!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

People have been saying that since Christ walked on this earth.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Last 'hard date' is saw was March 12, 2011.....hmmmmmmm????..

Think I'll just stand around and be surprised...(but gotta admit mankind is doing his dangdest to fulfill the prophecies.)


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

2012 is right around the corner too..........


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Gods words are the only true that I have found .He is the beginning and the end .Agreed V-Bottom its time to fallow his words .


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

No one knows the day or hour.Not even Jesus knows according to Mathew ch.24 . Only God the father knows the time.All I know,is that Jesus will be the most beautiful sight our eyes will ever behold.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Matthew 6:10. When it happens, I will be ready. If it is tomorrow, to God be the glory. If it is a million years from now, to God be the glory. 
I'm ready are you? I don't sit around and worry about it. I do enjoy watching the signs of the times and praying for the ones that just don't get it. 
Life is shorter, don't waste it.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The LAST WAR....will be fought in the Holy Land....hint hint.........Rev.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

How long has it been since they weren't fighting?


----------

